# Poljot Chrono



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought this watch a couple of years ago as a Russian basket case/spares watch.

However when it arived it was too nice to break, (300 years of the Russian Navy), so after cleaning and fettling it has turned out like this...

Runs beautifully, keeps excellent time, and the chrono functions now work, ( the operating levers were choked with dirt!). I'll refinish the large second hand eventually....

However.... as you can see, it lacks a baton for the eleven clock position. I _could_ move the 12 o'clock baton and use a unique baton at 12, but I'm hoping that one of us has a scrap dial in that box of spares and would sell/trade me a baton or the dial.

All help would be gratefully received.

Best to all, spaseba tovarichem,


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...I wish I could help but cannot,

Do you take the chronograph movement right down for cleaning / oiling?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

DavidH said:


> ...I wish I could help but cannot,
> 
> Do you take the chronograph movement right down for cleaning / oiling?


No - I'm not that brave.... At first I was going to use the watch for spares and learning, so I used an

?ultrasonic? cleaner belonging to a friend to clean the movement and case. I oiled it and set the timekeeping by trial and error(!).

The dial had a light clean and that's where we are today.

I don't have the skills yet to take movements apart. Well, I can take them apart; can't get them back together tho'...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

trial and error(!).


> The tried and tested method
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats a nice rare one - glad you did not canibalise it...

one day a baton will show up I'm sure... for now enjoy it.


----------

